# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Need a right and left 3D hand

## davefrommd

I need a right and left 3D hands printed, I lost all my fingers and both thumbs from frostbite, I wear two prostetic hands that just slip on and fingers don't move, can someone please contact me that can make me a new set of two hands and what kind of hands are available. I live in Maryland and am 61 years old, thank you very much.  Dave

----------


## airscapes

In Philadelphia area, have printer,but don't know anything about what models are out there or how to go about fitting them..

----------


## curious aardvark

contact e-nable: http://enablingthefuture.org/
Hopefully they can put you in contact with a local printer.
Good luck

----------


## Susanne

You can have your hand printed from the online websites and companies. There are companies who are running the protheses hand making process. There are companies like Limbitless solutions who can make your prostheses hand for use.

----------

